# Secondary write offs



## Danielle (May 27, 2010)

Hello All,

We had a patient's primary state the patient had a $375 deductable and we were to write off the remaining balance. Then the secondary came back and paid $367.69, and the patient responsibility is $64.89. Do we only have the patient responsible for the difference between the primary allowables and keep the primary write offs, so pt bal  $7.31, or should we make the patient responsible for $64.89 per the secondary insurance.

Thanks so much!! 
Danielle


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

Well bear in mind I can't see the EOBs so I don't know where the 64.89 is coming from

But, the patient can only be billed for any remaining balance after payment is recieved from all payers and all contractual adjustments have been entered

So it looks as if the patient is only needing to pay you 7.31


----------

